# Photo of Wax Glands



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Perhaps you haven't seen this thread from mid-August:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?273316-Where-does-beeswax-come-from

I'm happy to see that you did credit the photo source.


----------



## scorpionmain (Apr 17, 2012)

Ahh...
Missed that thread.
Sorry for the Dupe.


----------

